Ask HN: What are some good cybersecurity forums/blogs? - imheretolearn
======
ayushm2003
this one's pretty good -
[https://krebsonsecurity.com/](https://krebsonsecurity.com/)

------
croh
kreb on security

tao security

exploit db

phrack.org

tor blog

project zero

cloudflare blog

slashdot

theregister.co.uk

haveibeenpwned.com

project honeypot

govt advisories e.g us-cert.cisa.gov Also you can keep tabs on blogs of cyber-
security companies and infra/network domain companies

